# Haiyan Memory vs. Alpha V cube



## unirox13 (Oct 12, 2010)

ok folks, this thread is going to be full of a lot of questions as i'm a newb of sorts and while i did some searching and read some other threads i'm still could use a little bit of advice before making a decision. 

ok, i've been solving cubes for about a year now but only got semi serious with it about 2 months ago or so. so far i'm really enjoying it, i can solve a 3x3 in about 50-70 seconds. a 2x2 in about 15-35 seconds, and a 4x4 in usually less than 3 mins, but i did only learn that one 2 weeks ago. right now i'm using a rubik's storebought 3x3 and while it works great i'm in the market for a new cube(mainly so that i can keep the rubiks 3x3 in my car lol) and i was hoping you folks could help me to decide. i'm also a unicyclist and a juggler and i know that in both of those worlds the higher the price almost always means a higher quality product however i'm not sure if that same logic applies to cubing. after reading a few things and looking at some product i'm torn between the Haiyan memory cube and the Alpha V. they both look like great cubes but i'm not 100% certain of the advantages and dissadvantages of them. so could someone maybe throw some pro's and cons of each at me? also, keep in mind since i am a newb i don't really understand a lot of the cubing terms so i'd love it if someone could explain a few of those to me (cutting corners, etc.) basically what i want in a cube is something that's going to have adjustable tension(i assume that's a good thing, maybe a brief explanation on that would be nice too) and that doesn't need to be broken in too much out of the box. also i'm not too concerned with noise, but i would like a cube that was smooth and reasonably quick. so feel free to throw your own cube ideas in there if you have a favorite that isn't one that i posted, o and please post a link to the cube you recommend so that i can see what it is and where i could buy it.

if anyone has any more advice for me on types of cubes or info that may help me in the future feel free to throw it at me, i'm looking forward to learning more and more abouot cubing. 
thanks a lot for your help
Max


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

I just ordered a Dayan Guhong and it's great!!! get that or the Haiyan memory.


----------



## Olji (Oct 12, 2010)

I just got a AV cube, so i cant compare those, the AV is quite locky, but im going to mod it, havent got the time around to do that.
Pretty much all cubes except the storeboughts got adjustable tensions, which means that you can tighten/loosen the screws that holds the center pieces and the core together, by tightening, it wont (hopefully) pop as much as before, but corner cutting will suffer, by loosening, you just get the inversed effect, check what kind of turner you are, if you need corner cutting, get an AV (or guhong), if you dont need much corner cutting, get a F-II (or any ghosthand), the AV would need to be a little modded to get away lockups, but the F-II need some super glue since the caps on the cubies tends to fall of easly. thats what i say, stay tuned for more experienced cubers to jump in and speak ;P


----------



## Godmil (Oct 12, 2010)

I recently bought an A-V and a Memory from cubehaiyan.com for comparison. Firstly incase you don't already know, the Memory is an A-V that has had the inside corners of the corner pieces sanded down to make them smoother. If you try them side by side you'll instantly notice that the Memory is that little bit smoother and less likely to lockup. If money isn't an issue buy a Memory, if it is buy an A-V and do the mod yourself (only takes 20mins, but the resulting dust will mess up the lube that comes with it (pressuming it is pre assembled like mine were) - I'm lazy so if I were to buy another one I'd get the Memory again.

Your only other real options are the Guhong (mine hasn't arrived yet so I can't comment on it) and the F-2. I can't decide if I prefer my F2 to my Memory, they are both really fast straight out of the box, both cut corners very well, but have a very different feel (and sound), the F2 is very smooth, some people describe it to turn like butter  The Memory/A-V is much more clicky and at first feels kind of flimsy. I found the Memory to be brilliant when I used a gentler turning style, but with my F2 I tend to be sloppier. Hope that's of some help.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 12, 2010)

I didnt want to spend $25 bucks on the Memory, so I bought the AlphaV for $15, and did the mod myself, which took 15-20 minutes. Boom. Now I have a great cube, for $10 less. 


By the way, the Memory is pretty much an AlphaV, that has been modded. I just chose to do it myself.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 12, 2010)

Concidering the fact that you solve the cube in around one minute, there is really no ned for you to spend money on cubes that are used among competitors and world record holders.
It would be an entire waste of money quite simply because you cannot fully use, understand nor appreciate the properties of the cubes such as the Alpha-V or Haiyan Memory. The cornercuttning nor smoothnes is to any advantage to you if your solve average is around 50 seconds.

Save yourself the money and buy yourself just a plain DIY (Do-It-Yourself) unassembled cube. Wasting more than $4-5 US Dolllars on a cube on your level is just an outright waste.
Cubes that I would recommend at your level: Ghost Hand II, Yong Jun, Mini Type-A or Cube-4-You.

I have linked all the cubes respectively to the store where you can order them. They range between $4 to $5 bucks.
I would certainly not bother with the Alpha-V/Haiyan Memory unless you where averaging sub-20 seconds.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 12, 2010)

unirox13 said:


> if anyone has any more advice for me on types of cubes or info that may help me in the future feel free to throw it at me, i'm looking forward to learning more and more abouot cubing.
> thanks a lot for your help
> Max


 
Concidering the fact that you solve the cube in around one minute, there is really no need for you to spend money on cubes that are used among competitors and world record holders.
It would be an entire waste of money quite simply because you cannot fully use, understand nor appreciate the properties of the cubes such as the Alpha-V or Haiyan Memory. The cornercuttning nor smoothnes is to any advantage to you if your solve average is around 50 seconds.

Save yourself the money and buy yourself just a plain DIY (Do-It-Yourself) unassembled cube. Wasting more than $4-5 US Dolllars on a cube on your level is just an outright waste.
Cubes that I would recommend at your level: Ghost Hand II, Yong Jun, Mini Type-A or Cube-4-You.

I have linked all the cubes respectively to the store where you can order them. They range between $4 to $5 bucks.
I would certainly not bother with the Alpha-V/Haiyan Memory unless you where averaging sub-20 seconds.
The are to no advantage to you what so ever.

Oh, and buy yourself some lubricant.


----------



## AngeL (Oct 12, 2010)

^One of the worst posts I've read. Considering a top of the line cube is still unbelievably cheap, why shouldn't he just buy an AV or memory? You can go from 50 seconds to 30 seconds in just a few weeks easily, so he'll be able to appreciate them soon. Stop being such an elitist.


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Concidering the fact that you solve the cube in around one minute, there is really no ned for you to spend money on cubes that are used among competitors and world record holders.
> It would be an entire waste of money quite simply because you cannot fully use, understand nor appreciate the properties of the cubes such as the Alpha-V or Haiyan Memory. The cornercuttning nor smoothnes is to any advantage to you if your solve average is around 50 seconds.
> 
> Save yourself the money and buy yourself just a plain DIY (Do-It-Yourself) unassembled cube. Wasting more than $4-5 US Dolllars on a cube on your level is just an outright waste.
> ...



i completely understand where you're coming from on this as i tell newb unicyclists the same basic thing about buying a new uni, however since i'll be making a 20 dollar investment as opposed to a 200 dollar investment i don't feel too bad about buying a more advanced cube than i really need. plus if i decide to get much better at this hobby i'd like to be prepared when i need to be. right now i've got it narrowed down to two(well kinda 3) choices. the haiyan memory or the Dayan Guhong however i do have another question.

is the colored Dayan Guhong http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161 just as good a cube as the regular Dayan Guhong http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140 ? also is the guhong as good a cube as it looks? are the pieces and the caps all sturdy etc.?

thanks a lot for the help and for not getting mad at the newb for asking questions you've probably seen a bunch already.


----------



## Rudinie (Oct 12, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Stop being such an elitist.



Totally agree with this. I've got about 15 different cubes and even if they would have cost me 25 bucks a piece it would still be a steal compared to the amount of time i "waste" with them. I average just sub-25 now but got "good" cubes since i averaged about 40 to 50 seconds. Trust me, i apreciated the loosness and the ability to turn with a single finger instead of my whole hand right from the start. 
I dare the elite to do a sub 20 solve on my storebought that turns so incredibly crappy that i am pretty sure very few people will be able to do so. 
Just buy the best cube you can get your hands on, better still, buy a lot and just try them all. It'll cost you maybe 0.001 cent per solve.


----------



## AngeL (Oct 12, 2010)

Exactly. Even for the most expensive cube in the world, you're talking about the price of a several year old used video game, or a meal at a restaurant. I can understand telling a new guitar player not to buy a $2000 guitar, but a cube is incredibly cheap. Who cares if a newbie gets a Memory.


Edit: Answering a few questions:

_i'd love it if someone could explain a few of those to me_

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Cubing_Terminology
That should get you a good start. If you have anymore questions after giving that a read, don't hesitate to ask.



_that doesn't need to be broken in too much out of the box. also i'm not too concerned with noise, but i would like a cube that was smooth and reasonably quick_

You might want to stay away from the AV and Memory then. The AV definitely needs a bit of breaking in at the beginning. I honestly hated my AV when I first got it, but a few weeks in it was by far my favorite. 

Since you're looking for smooth, you might prefer the Guhong or FII. The AV is rough and crunchy. The F-II and Guhong are more smooth and buttery.


----------



## MEn (Oct 12, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Concidering the fact that you solve the cube in around one minute, there is really no need for you to spend money on cubes that are used among competitors and world record holders.
> It would be an entire waste of money quite simply because you cannot fully use, understand nor appreciate the properties of the cubes such as the Alpha-V or Haiyan Memory. The cornercuttning nor smoothnes is to any advantage to you if your solve average is around 50 seconds.
> 
> Save yourself the money and buy yourself just a plain DIY (Do-It-Yourself) unassembled cube. Wasting more than $4-5 US Dolllars on a cube on your level is just an outright waste.
> ...


 
That's stupid.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 12, 2010)

Rudinie said:


> I dare the elite to do a sub 20 solve on my storebought that turns so incredibly crappy that i am pretty sure very few people will be able to do so.


 
To show how much you are straight talking out of your ass, I solve a RUBIKS BRAND STORE BOUGHT CUBE on 21.33 seconds.
This was a NON-LUCKY case, NO OLL nor PLL skip. I couldn't solve it sub-20 seconds because I can't solve sub-20 with ANY cube. However sub-22 seconds is far enough to prove my point how entirely wrong you are about this. Oh, and this is 3-look LL and the cube locked up 3 TIMES during the solve (as youc an clearly see in the video)








Rudinie said:


> Trust me, i apreciated the loosness and the ability to turn with a single finger instead of my whole hand right from the start.



LUBE THE CUBE. All cubes regardless of which one it is will turn well with the touch of a single finger if they are properly lubicated. Wether you are using CRC Silicone or Maru or Lubix. If it doesn't move smooth YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.

My point is that claiming that an expensive cube will make a tremendous difference when you are a slow solver is complete and utter bollocks.
Just shows how extremely wrong you are about anything on the issue


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

Akuma said:


> To show how much you are straight talking out of your ass, I solve a RUBIKS BRAND STORE BOUGHT CUBE on 21.33 seconds.
> This was a NON-LUCKY case, NO OLL nor PLL skip. I couldn't solve it sub-20 seconds because I can't solve sub-20 with ANY cube. However sub-22 seconds is far enough to prove my point how entirely wrong you are about this. Oh, and this is 3-look LL and the cube locked up 3 TIMES during the solve (as youc an clearly see in the video)


Storeboughts are inconsistent. Regardless if you lube the cube, some will still be incredibly tight.



> LUBE THE CUBE. All cubes regardless of which one it is will turn well with the touch of a single finger if they are properly lubicated. Wether you are using CRC Silicone or Maru or Lubix. If it doesn't move smooth YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.
> 
> My point is that claiming that an expensive cube will make a tremendous difference when you are a slow solver is complete and utter bollocks.
> Just shows how extremely wrong you are about anything on the issue


A Rubik's storebought costs about the same as most of the top notch cubes. You're claiming that getting a good cube is a terrible idea when you're at that stage in speedsolving. 

Wrong, getting a good cube will increase your times, whether it be a small or large increase. And besides, what's the point in spending an extra 6 dollars for a cube that you're going to abandon anyway once you get better? The OP is at the point where his times can drop like the stock market in the Great Depression.


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is about the Haiyan memory, but it seems incredibly unstable to me. Personally, I've modded two AV's and they both seem a lot more robust than the memory...but, it's your call...


----------



## EVH (Oct 13, 2010)

Is the Haiyan's Haiyan the same as the Haiyan Memory? If so take the Haiyan Memory, if not take the Haiyan's Haiyan Cube/Alpha VI


----------



## Godmil (Oct 13, 2010)

Haiyan's Haiyan isn't the same as a memory, I haven't tried it yet but I'm hearing mixed reports about it's quality.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 13, 2010)

MEn said:


> Storeboughts are inconsistent. Regardless if you lube the cube, some will still be incredibly tight.
> 
> 
> A Rubik's storebought costs about the same as most of the top notch cubes. You're claiming that getting a good cube is a terrible idea when you're at that stage in speedsolving.
> ...


 
Jesus you are thick.
My point wasn't that one should buy a Rubiks Brand Storebought cube. My point is that no matter how shitty the cube is (Rubiks 3x3 is pretty shitty) you will still be able to solve the cube WELL under 50 seconds easily. Hence it would be an entire waste spedning 30 dollars on Haiyan Memory when you can get the SAME solvetime with any half-decent DIY AS SHOWN IN THE VIDEO.
One doesn't need to be a pro to understand the basic concepts of look-ahead, learning and executing algorithms smoothly and no cube in the world is going to change that.

A good cube will decrease your solvetimes? PRACTICE lookig ahead will decrease your solvetimes. When you're at 50 seconds at solving the cube you have a long way to go before turningspeed and cornercutting matters AT ALL.

The Haiyan Memory is an entire waste of money. You can get the exact same cube for a third of the price of one buys the Alpha-V and mod it. Personally, I don't like it. It locks up often, isn't smooth when turning and the cube is overpriced.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't mind Akuma, he likes getting worked up over mundane things.


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

Dude, you are a goddamn idiot.


Akuma said:


> Jesus you are thick.
> My point wasn't that one should buy a Rubiks Brand Storebought cube. My point is that no matter how shitty the cube is (Rubiks 3x3 is pretty shitty) you will still be able to solve the cube WELL under 50 seconds easily.


It does make a difference. But clearly it doesn't make a difference for you because you decided to switch from storebought to "procube" when you were sub-30. And like I stated earlier, some cubes are just too stiff to realize that they're getting lubed. Sure, you were probably lucky when you got a pretty good storebought, but like I said, STOREBOUGHTS ARE INCONSISTENT. 



> Hence it would be an entire waste spedning 30 dollars on Haiyan Memory when you can get the SAME solvetime with any half-decent DIY AS SHOWN IN THE VIDEO.


I never said, "GET A HAYANMANMEMRY NOW BCUZ ITS BEST" now did I? I stated that MOST of the top notch cubes are around THE SAME PRICE RANGE AS A RUBIK'S STOREBOUGHT. And besides, you did one solve. One solve proves nothing, do an average and I'll be somewhat convinced.

Also, if you believe this completely, stop using all of your "procubz" and switch back to storebought if it "doesn't make a difference." In fact, just stop buying new cubes altogether.



> One doesn't need to be a pro to understand the basic concepts of look-ahead, learning and executing algorithms smoothly and no cube in the world is going to change that.


You don't execute algorithms smoothly if you have a cube that chops up on you every 2 seconds.



> A good cube will decrease your solvetimes?


Yes. 



> PRACTICE lookig ahead will decrease your solvetimes. When you're at 50 seconds at solving the cube you have a long way to go before turningspeed and cornercutting matters AT ALL.


Have you ever considered that it's not just practice, practice, practice that improves your solve times? Maybe it's actually the cube that adds on to the improvement on your times. Try doing a solve assuming that your cube is stiff, and you can only do wrist turns because you don't have a superstrong finger. Slower right?



> The Haiyan Memory is an entire waste of money. You can get the exact same cube for a third of the price of one buys the Alpha-V and mod it. Personally, I don't like it. It locks up often, isn't smooth when turning and the cube is overpriced.


Keyword? Personally. Stop basing your argument on a Haiyan Memory. Yes, I agree with you that it is a bit overpriced, but saying that an FII or an AV is overpriced even though it's better than a storebought and about the same price, doesn't prove a thing.


----------



## Joker (Oct 13, 2010)

Akuma: 
Dammit, the cube makes a difference.
I was solving a crappy cube yesterday, and the solve took well over a minute. Lucky OLL skip.
I average 19~21 seconds on my F-II.
OP:
Go ahead and buy both. Solving is alot more fun in my opinion when you have a good cube. Sure, it might be a little early, but whatever. I promise, it WILL make your times faster if you like the cube better than the one you have now.


----------



## riffz (Oct 13, 2010)

Akuma is being silly. Get a good cube now so you can practice with it and become accustomed to the feel. There's no good reason to not use a good cube.


----------



## Rudinie (Oct 13, 2010)

Akuma said:


> To show how much you are straight talking out of your ass, I solve a RUBIKS BRAND STORE BOUGHT CUBE on 21.33 seconds.


Excuse me? You think this is an apporpriate way to address people? "Talking straight out of your ass"?!??!???

Anyway, you just proved my point: 
A: your solve is not sub-20. 
B:this is YOUR storebought, not MINE. 
I said anyone who could solve MY storebought. You'll need a monkey wrench to turn any layer, dispite my intense lubing the cube.
Trust me on this one, you will never in your life be able to solve that one sub-20. Ever. Period.
To think that i paid that cube 10 euro's, about the same price as any decent cube you find online.
You just can't try storeboughts in the shop, at least not where i am living.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 13, 2010)

Akuma, seriously, what the point in recommending someone get a cube that is ok, and will last a wee while before needing to be upgraded, when for the same price he could get a great cube that will last a long time.
I think beginners should get a good cube as soon as possible, it will prevent getting stuck with bad habits (such as big wrist turns instead of finger tricks).


----------



## mbart9 (Oct 13, 2010)

What's it like to unicycle? Is it hard? I'm just saying, I think I need another hobby besides cubing, duck tape, and bass playing. That doesn't mean I'll give those up though.


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 13, 2010)

unicycling is great fun. i'm a street rider, probably best compared to skateboarding on a unicycle. gapping stair sets. grinding ledges, doing tricks onto and off of things etc. but there are lots of different types of riding. street, trials, muni, and distance are the 4 major styles. trials is about getting from point a to point b in the quickest most efficient line possible. so going up and over things in the environment to get there. muni is mountain unicycling, riders using 24" or 26" wheels ride on serious downhill, singletrack, and cross country mountain bike trails. lastly, distance, riders use 29" or 36" wheels to do long distance rides. distance riders usually average between 10 and 14 miles per hour. so there really is a lot of things that can be done on a unicycling, it's a really entertaining sport. some names toyoutube if you want to see these styles in action. Shaun Johanneson and Xavier Collos are both incredible street riders. Spencer Hochberg is a really well known trials rider. and Kris holm is considered to be the father of the sport in a way and is one of the best (and most well known) mountain unicyclists in the world.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 13, 2010)

I had no idea unicycles were used to do things like that. Amazing.
Also, mbart9, how is 'duck tape' a hobby?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 13, 2010)

I loled reading Akuma's argument. I haven't seen such a bad one in a while.


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks to everyone for the replies, even the negative ones that caused so much tension on this thread lol. after reading what everyone has posted and looking a lot of different reviews on youtube, i've finally decided to go with the dayan guhong cube. it looks like an amazingly solid cube and has been recommended by a lot of people. now if anyone with any sound advice is still reading at this point and feels like offering more advice then i've got another question. 

could anyone point me in the direction of a really good 4x4 and 5x5 cube? i've looked at both the eastsheen and the vcubes, but i'm still not sure which is better or even the negative and positives of both. so feel free to throw you 2 cents into the mix here if you have an opinion

thanks a lot


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

Dayan 4x4 and Maru 4x4 are your best choices as of now. You can go for a YJ 4x4 and mod it for about 10 bucks cheaper, but it takes a while and I'm pretty sure that it's not better than the Dayan or Maru. I'm using one right now though, and I love it.

V-Cubes are great, but if you want to save money and buy a knock-off, get a YJ.


----------



## AngeL (Oct 13, 2010)

From what I hear, you really need to get Maru lube for your Guhong, because it's only average without it.


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

AngeL said:


> From what I hear, you really need to get Maru lube for your Guhong, because it's only average without it.


 
Not average, terrible, lol.


----------

